# Pandora and YouTube Have Disappeared



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

On both my HR21 and an HR34, YouTube and Pandora are gone.

The other icons under Menu/Extras are still there, but these two are gone.

I have rebooted both systems; and at the recommendation in another thread, have done a 'double reboot', that is, two reboots within 30 minutes of each other.

Under Menu/Settings/Network, the Advanced Networking tells me I have Internet connectivity. And the Network Services test runs fine and tells me Networks Services are running. That is for both the HR21 and the HR34.

I have also re-input the famous IAMANEDGECUTTER search. That should not have been necessary, but it was one more thing to try.

Sorry, I don't have a good handle on when Pandora went away, only that it is no longer available...

Any ideas for a fix would be most welcome........


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

The results for a quick double reset wont be seen immediately. Could take up to a day.


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

Just checked mine, they are still there....


----------



## Mariah2014 (Apr 21, 2006)

Still here as well. I would wait out the results of the resetting your receiver.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Happened on my Genie (HR34) when I received (forced the update actually) 0x0744. A double restart of the Genie and they reappeared after 24-48 hours.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

That's funny. The Music & Photos Media Share all of a sudden returned to my Extras yesterday...or at least yesterday is when I noticed it.

They had worked for years when I was using Powerline adapters for internet access. When I converted to SWM with a Wireless CCK for internet access it disappeared from every box on my system. That was probably a year ago.

Last night when I went to check my Caller ID log I see that it is back.


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

AND THE BIG FIX:

Is apparently the double-boot followed by 24 hours of prayer. Sure enough, the Icons are back in the Menu/Extra display, and they work just fine.

Must be some really great code involved here. There are probably some voodoo chants that could speed up the recovery process, but they are not documented.

Sure glad these folks don't build Pacemakers...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Gary Toma said:


> AND THE BIG FIX:
> 
> Is apparently the double-boot followed by 24 hours of prayer. Sure enough, the Icons are back in the Menu/Extra display, and they work just fine.
> 
> ...


Or cars or planes.

Rich


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

Its interesting that only Pandora and You Tube are the ones that pull a Houdini.. and only for about 15% of subscribers.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

PK6301 said:


> Its interesting that only Pandora and You Tube are the ones that pull a Houdini.. and only for about 15% of subscribers. Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


what else is there to disappear?


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

I guess.. I am batting 0 for 4 with you today..its just not my day..I should just SHUT UP !!!!!

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

PK6301 said:


> I guess.. I am batting 0 for 4 with you today..its just not my day..I should just SHUT UP !!!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


!rolling


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

PK6301 said:


> I guess.. I am batting 0 for 4 with you today..its just not my day..I should just SHUT UP !!!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


No, you should keep expressing your opinion. I think you're doing it quite well.

Rich


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Rich said:


> No, you should keep expressing your opinion. I think you're doing it quite well.
> 
> Rich


oohh, you dont understand.....

hopefully pk6301 was being funny and not mad at me...


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

oohh, you dont understand..... 

hopefully pk6301 was being funny and not mad at me...


I was really hurt last night ! I wallowed in pain for all of about 10 seconds, then I went to the fridge and grabbed PEPSI ( I dont drink Beer ) ♥

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

PK6301 said:


> I was really hurt last night ! I wallowed in pain for all of about 10 seconds, then I went to the fridge and grabbed PEPSI ( I dont drink Beer ) ♥
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


No hard feelings....

here is another one !pepsi! on me!


----------

